

Show HN: Custom HN RSS Feeds - mmackh

So I'm building a new Hacker News iPad application and the biggest challenge, personally, was to get the number of comments, points, submission time etc., from the frontpage, latest submissions and highest rated pages. Unfortunately the BigRSS wasn't much help, nor were the numerous APIs - so I made my own version, albeit not RSS spec compliant. Any suggestions for a more compliant feed are welcome!<p>http://thequeue.org/api/frontpage.xml (updated every 4 minutes)<p>http://thequeue.org/api/new.xml (updated every 6 minutes)<p>http://thequeue.org/api/best.xml (updated every 10 minutes)<p>2 reasons for these odd update times: I do not want to stress ycombinator's servers. 2. dreamhost has odd CRON job times - basically nothing under a 4 minute interval is allowed.<p>One of the key advantage of those feeds is the ability to preview the submissions before reading them.<p>Feedback is always appreciated
======
mmackh
Clickable links

Frontpage: <http://thequeue.org/api/frontpage.xml>

Latest Submissions: <http://thequeue.org/api/new.xml>

Best: <http://thequeue.org/api/best.xml>

